# Microwave EO extractor



## SoapPapaw (Apr 6, 2013)

I just ran across this and thought I would share.

http://essential-oil.theshoppad.com/#/product/microwave-essential-oil-extractor


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 6, 2013)

It's intriguing, especially for the price. I wish there were some reviews on it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2013)

It says it uses an ice per distillation.  I wonder how much those ice cores cost?


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 6, 2013)

Badger said:


> It says it uses an ice per distillation.  I wonder how much those ice cores cost?



The best I can tell from the user's manual is that they supply you with the mold and you fill with water and freeze.

http://oilextech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/EssenEx-100-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah, okay, that is not so bad then.. I was afraid that they were going to keep charging you for distillations.


----------

